# Baltimore wants to ban 'single small cigars'



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/local/baltimore_city/bal-te.md.cigars29may29,0,3578384.story

What they mean by 'single small cigars' is single Black and Milds, Phillie Blunts, White Owls, etc. Read the article, the second paragraph made me want to punch a congressman.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

this will just make them buy packs instead of singles.

as if the second most dangerous city in the US has nothing more to worry about than the sale of single cigars


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

> And while cigarette use by teens and young adults has decreased in recent years, cigar smoking continues to be a "serious and growing health problem," said city Health Commissioner Dr. Joshua M. Sharfstein.


Only if they find the "devil site"



> Baltimore's proposed ban would require shop owners and clerks to sell the cigars in packs of five or more. City officials said that could discourage youths because a pack would be more expensive.


Yep, 50 cents isn't much; but man, $2 is a half a gallon of gas!!!!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Mark C said:


> http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/local/baltimore_city/bal-te.md.cigars29may29,0,3578384.story
> 
> What they mean by 'single small cigars' is single Black and Milds, Phillie Blunts, White Owls, etc. Read the article, the second paragraph made me want to punch a congressman.


*OH NO!... What will i EVER do!!!
I need my fix of PREMIUM tobacco that i will only slice... Open, and re-fill with even BETTER stuff...... NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!* :chk God speed -local pot peddler... Your Jig is up! :r:mn


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Sam has a very valid point! Anyhow, hasn't Philadelphia pulled this off?


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> *OH NO!... What will i EVER do!!!*
> *I need my fix of PREMIUM tobacco that i will only slice... Open, and re-fill with even BETTER stuff...... NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!* :chk God speed -local pot peddler... Your Jig is up! :r:mn


Are you saying there's some funny business going on? :tuSay no to Wacky Tobaccy


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Sam has a very valid point! Anyhow, hasn't Philadelphia pulled this off?


I don't know about the no singles issue but Philly proposed no flavored cigars.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

taltos said:


> I don't know about the no singles issue but Philly proposed no flavored cigars.


I think we need to start requiring that our politicians have day jobs, like the good ol' days, so they don't have so much time to sit around and propose such :BS legislation.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

_"*Like cigarettes, cigars are addictive and deadly, causing lung cancer, other cancers, heart disease and other serious illnesses*," said Matthew L. Myers, president of the Campaign for Tobacco-Free Kids. "The proliferation of individually sold cigars in recent years threatens to undermine efforts to prevent kids from smoking."
_


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Mark C said:


> I think we need to start requiring that our politicians have day jobs, like the good ol' days, so they don't have so much time to sit around and propose such :BS legislation.


bah, i think its great.. So what if they claim cigars" are so bad to health, they mainly focus on those little singles that people put in there EAR.. walk the streets cause its Cool- and wait for there next Bag'O'green to do a slice and dice, puff puff-
Pretty pathetic. You have no idea how many people come into MY cigar lounge me and andrew frequent, Asking for... Hey man.. You got swisher singles.... I just reply theres a smoke shop RIGHT over there. Or my favorite... you got any... "COOL" pipes :chk No sir... we do not carry water bongs, or crack pipes :r 
-DOWN WITH THE LOCAL POT PEDDLER-:mn


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

Mark C said:


> I think we need to start requiring that our politicians have day jobs, like the good ol' days, so they don't have so much time to sit around and propose such :BS legislation.


Amen to that, and also lose the paid staffers who spend their time finding new ways to protect us from ourselves. The founding fathers would never recognize our nanny state today.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

borndead1 said:


> _"*Like cigarettes, cigars are addictive and deadly, causing lung cancer, other cancers, heart disease and other serious illnesses*," said Matthew L. Myers, president of the Campaign for Tobacco-Free Kids. "The proliferation of individually sold cigars in recent years threatens to undermine efforts to prevent kids from smoking."
> _


Alcohol causes Fetal alcohol syndrome, toxicity to digestive organs, stroke, alcoholic cardiomyopathy, several kinds of cancer, cirrhosis, and pancreatitis, as well as accidents, suicide, and homicide.

When is Baltmore banning the sale of single "40"s?  :r


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Alcohol causes Fetal alcohol syndrome, toxicity to digestive organs, stroke, alcoholic cardiomyopathy, several kinds of cancer, cirrhosis, and pancreatitis, as well as accidents, suicide, and homicide.
> 
> When is Baltmore banning the sale of single "40"s?  :r


haha i have no problem with that.. DOWN WITH MALT LIQUOR!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I noticed that they had to throw in the illegal drug angle, pointing out that these cigars can be refilled with marijuana. So can a paper sack. Shouldn't we outlaw those, too?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

orca99usa said:


> I noticed that they had to throw in the illegal drug angle, pointing out that these cigars can be refilled with marijuana. So can a paper sack. Shouldn't we outlaw those, too?


Give 'em time.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Isn't the mayor holding a pack of little cigars? Doesn't that mean the ones shes holding won't be affected by the ban?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

orca99usa said:


> I noticed that they had to throw in the illegal drug angle, pointing out that these cigars can be refilled with marijuana. So can a paper sack. Shouldn't we outlaw those, too?


DAMN YOU!!!!

I LOVE MY PAPER SACKS!!!


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

I bet this ban could end up prohibiting the sale of any single cigar or tubo, not just the El Cheapos.


> "Like cigarettes, cigars are addictive and deadly, causing lung cancer, other cancers, heart disease and other serious illnesses," said Matthew L. Myers, president of the Campaign for Tobacco-Free Kids. "The proliferation of individually sold cigars in recent years threatens to undermine efforts to prevent kids from smoking."


CTFK is one of the most rabid anti-Tobacco groups out there today. We're worse than heroin addicts in their eyes.


----------

